# Shaq Breaks Backboard



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

from his Orlando Magic days 

here


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He took the whole Basket apart. At the end u couldnt even tell what it was.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I still remember that play. Its a trip that his two career broken backboards both came in his rookie year. Maybe the league mandated they make sturdier backboards after that?

Anyone remember the Chris Morris glass shatterer from that same season against the Bulls?


----------



## The Ballatician PDM$ (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> I still remember that play. Its a trip that his two career broken backboards both came in his rookie year. Maybe the league mandated they make sturdier backboards after that?
> 
> Anyone remember the Chris Morris glass shatterer from that same season against the Bulls?


Yeah I remember that Chris Morris dunk! He cracked the backboard. It's funny how both dunks happened at the Meadowlands arena. What the heck is worng with the backbaords there lol. But Darryl Dawkins said on how to break backboards "If you hit from the side..it's gonna break."


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW Man! That is one hellva power by Daddy. 

Can I have that as my avatar?


----------

